# Day 4 of Menopur and feeling rough



## MrsE1982 (Jul 10, 2015)

Before I call the clinic in a panic (again!) I thought I'd check on here first.

Currently on short protocol for ICSI treatment and injecting 225iu of Menopur each day. Today will be the 4th injection. And I am due to start Cetrotide tomorrow (yay 2 injections) 

Anyway my question is - is it normal to feel rough?! I feel as if I have been on the most amazing weekend away and been drinking, dancing and singing all weekend. - I haven't by the way....been unable to keep my eyes open past about 10pm and getting more than my 8 hours in!

I do have a bit of bloating and headaches, but my main problems are this general feeling 'not quite right' and also having hot flushes at night. I am working at home - so its not too bad, but quite tempted to give it up and lounge about on the sofa for the rest of the day.....but if this is day 4 - what am I going to be like after a few more injections!?

Any ideas- would be grateful?!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi MrsE

Sorry your not feeling too good. I had the hot flashes and general tiredness from all the medication. I was on 450iu of menopur so sometimes it hit me hard and I stimmed for 12 days too. Best thing to do is just get as much rest as possible

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## MrsE1982 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks Sarah - as I suspected...this is all 'normal' (whatever that means now!) and I just need to get on with it!

Sofa now beckoning - going to give Pilates a miss tonight!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Another vote for the normal!

Remember your body inside is working really tough over time to grow as many follies as it can so it will be draining energy from you: I like to think it takes you reserves of "ironing" and "housework" energy first  

Rest, listen to your body, and look after yourself (sleep/food/water etc)

Good luck xxx


----------



## MrsE1982 (Jul 10, 2015)

Feeling a bit better this morning and have even blow dried my hair - so I now look half human too! Must be something to do with the 12 hours sleep last night!

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes, hot flushes and tiredness is normal. Your body will get used to it as time goes on! x


----------

